# Experiences of early induction of labour at 33/34/35/36 weeks



## pachamama

Dear lovely ladies,

As some of you will be aware from my previous post, my waters broke last week Thursday when I was 34+5. I was very shocked at the time but have managed to keep baby in until now, which is great in terms of the maturity of his lungs etc... (I've been at home taking antibiotics, monitoring temp, colour or liquor, movements of baby etc)

Spoke with the docs at the hospital yesterday and they are now suggesting I consider induction of labour next week, which I know has its own benefits and risks.

My question is "does anyone have experience of early induction of labour at 33/34/35/36 weeks and if so how long did it take?" - It's my first baby, so I'm guessing this is likely to make it last longer and more likely to end in a c-section.

Any input would be gratefully received.

x


----------



## kayshablake

well all i can say is the hospital is taking my baby out at 32 weeks so surely this is a safe enough time for them to consider it..and you are further on than me..
ov course different babies have different outcomes and ive learnt that myself whilst researching,,,sorry i carnt really offer advise just my own thoughts really as im going through something similiar now myself and its pure hell..:( good luck tho and hugss xx


----------



## pachamama

Really sorry that you're going through this...particularly at 32 weeks. That must feel awful for you...I hope you're getting good support.

You're right, 36 weeks is reasonably safe in terms of induction for the baby, I'm just interested in people's experiences of the actual induction process itself, which is being performed early before the baby is ready to come...

Sending lots of positive vibes for you and your little one.
xx


----------



## leanne4stars

i was induced at 37 weeks due to OC complications.

this was my 5th child (6th pregnancy). i'd never had OC before.

1st of fthey tried the capsules which are inserted next to your cervix which i found uncomfortable but it was done quickly.

THIS DID NOTHING WHAT SO EVER even after 8 hours of constant walking around the hospital grounds, up and down stairs etc etc 

10 hours later they broke my waters, quick and painless.

THIS DID NOTHING WHAT SO EVER.

6 hours later i had the drip thing inserted into my top of my hand.

WOW PAINS WERE CAME STRAIGHT AWAY EVERY 3 MINUTES

they were strong but bearable and finally 3 hours later ( last 40 minutes using gas and air) i was holding my little princess. she weighed 7lb 2oz and was very healthy with no complications.


----------



## Sugarmuppet

My waters broke at 32 1/2 weeks and I was induced (due to pre-eclampsia) at 34 weeks. 

Drip was started at 10pm, didn't feel and slight pain until 5am and she was born with 2 pushes at 8.05am! She was only 4lb which prob made it less painful, didn't have any drugs. Although the pain afterwards was more than I was expecting. 

(was a bit traumatic in between but only because of my blood pressure! the actual induction proccess was easy and painless) 

GOOD LUCK!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cherikey

Hi

I was induced at 35 weeks due to pre-eclampsia... My experience was a good one... I have posted my birth story here if you would like to read it:
https://mexicanbola.co.uk/mexican-bola_blog/


----------



## pachamama

Wow, that's great birth story like you say. Thanks for that.

And Congrats!

That photo of you and your daughter is absolutely beautiful! x


----------



## New2Bumps

My experience was pretty positive. 

My waters broke at 35+4 but I didn't go into labour.

I went into hospital and I was given a pessary just over a day later to induce me and this began working slowly and surely, and I dialated about 1cm per hour as a 'normal' labour would.
I progressed normally until nearly 7cm on gas and air - my blood pressure was extremely high and I had to have an epidureal to lower my bp or else I was at risk of stroke. I had the epi which was actually fine, but as usually happnes my contractions slowed so I had a cytocin drip. Ethan was born naturally at 36+1 weighing 6lb- 13 hour labour from 3cm to birth.

Ethan was on the ward with me for 2 days then moved down to neonatal -he was jaundice and had feeding and warmth issues. He spent a week on neonatal and then came home.


----------



## SaraAbi

I was induced at 36+4 due to pre eclampsia but after 36 hrs, 3 pessaries and an attempt at breaking my waters I was still only having tightenings and ended out having emergency c section due to foetal destress and lack of movement, but by that point I was just glad to have her and she didn't need any special care at all, she weighed 5lb 11oz, hope this helps


----------



## Mellage

My labour with a premature induction was better than it was with my first. My waters broke at 36+5 and they induced me the next day. Gave me the pessary? at 8 in the morning, labour kicked in around 3 and Finlay arrived at 9.51 weighing a very healthy 6lb 7oz. And this time i didnt need an epidural either.


----------



## MUMOF5

My waters broke with Evie at 33w 5d, I was induced via syntocinon drip, I was in labour for an hour and a half (but she was my fifth baby). They decided to induce me as she was having growing problems anyway, she was born weighing 3lbs 12oz and spent just over 2weeks in NICU and SCBU. My waters broke with Maddie at 36w 2d and was induced 2 days later, my labour with her was 6hrs 50mins (my longest labour, despite her being my 6th baby) :shrug:. She weighed 6lb 9oz at birth and didnt need and special care at all. Im sure your bub will be fine. best of luck to you :hugs:xx


----------



## MrsRNI

hi my waters brok t 31+2 spent 2wks in hosp and constantly took bloods and internal swabs incase of infection. 

Wee one didnt grow much so was induced at 34+0 i was given the tablet at 9am which did nothing and at 3 they put me onto drip nothing happened for a couple hrs then at 7 went to toliet cam back was told only 2cm was gutted as pains getting worse at 7:30 checked again only 3cm but cudnt find babies heartbeat took them ages even tried to put the monitor on her head after what seemed like ages they found it, she was turning everytime they tried to put monitor on by this stage i was fully dilated and olivia was born 8:59 weighing 3lb 10oz spent 12days in scbu.

i dont take it from getting the tablet as consultant wanted drip from start very quick in the end and only had gas and air.

hope yours goes well


----------



## popular79

i had premature rupture of membranes at 36 weeks and i also was kept at home doing all the monitoring stuff for 1 week then induced at 37 weeks - it is my second child and my labour was a total of 2 hours !!! quite intense but over quick!!! hope all is well x


----------

